# Lebanese who received a residency questionnaire



## Purple shark (Jun 10, 2012)

Any Lebanese who applied for citizenship received a RQ? Where did you get your record of movement from, if requested? Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

They want to know if you resided in Canada for at least 1095 days in the 4 previous years.
Did you leave Canada on a regular basis, or for a long time?


----------

